# Brewpubs And Microbrewerys In Melbourne



## seanj (27/3/07)

Hi,

I am going toMlbourne for a long weekend shortly and will be staying at Fitzroy. Does anybody know of any brew pubs or micro brewerys etc near Fitzroy and if they have a website. I won't have a car so close is good.

Thanks


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (27/3/07)

You have the Lambsgo Barr in Fitzroy but I suggest if you are there on a Friday Arvo go to Mountain Goat Brewery in Richmond (Crown St?) not sure if they are still doing pizza or James Squire Brewhouse in the city or Docklands. Or try the pub at Federation Square usually has something interesting on tap.

Cheers!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/3/07)

If you want good beer pubs, there are a few, but if you want actual breweries/brewpubs. Not so much choice.

As mentioned, Mountain Goat brewery if you are in town on Friday night when they are open for drinks. Its a 5-10min tram ride up Victoria st from fitzroy, then a 5-10min walk from the tram stop. They have a website.

In the city and at docklands are James Squire. Also easily accessible by tram from Fitzroy.

Then there is Bells Hotel in South Melbourne. you can get there on a tram easily enough, but it is a fair bit further away than the other 2 places.

Emmersons brewery is also in South Melbourne, but I am not sure where or what their opening hours are. They do have a website though.

If you are hankering for a pub that focuses on Micro Brews, then there is the Royston Hotel in Richmond (basically over the road from the mountain goat brewery) and Mrs Parmas (Little Bourke st city) which is exclusively victorian micros (and Carlton Draught... sigh) and has pretty good food at pretty good prices. Both have websites.

For just General good beer - Lambsgo Bar (fitzroy, website) Cookie (Swanston st City, website) Transport Hotel (Federation square, city) and the Belgian Beer Cafes on St Kilda road south yarra and the Eureka Tower Southbank.

That should keep you busy

Thirsty


----------



## seanj (29/3/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Emmersons brewery is also in South Melbourne, but I am not sure where or what their opening hours are. They do have a website though.
> 
> thnks for all that. much appreciated. do u know the emmersons web address as I have tried to find it but can't


----------



## sam (29/3/07)

Emmerson's? Sadly not. I think Thirsty means Emerald Hill.

Emerald Hill are in South Melbourne, not to far from Bells.

I think they are open on Friday nights, check the website.

And out north a little, in Thornbury, Three Ravens, though it's a bastard to get to without a pushi at least. They are also open friday arvo. They have a cask on at Lambsgobarr as well.

enjoy


----------



## Ross (29/3/07)

The Royston is a fabulous pub for micro brewed beers - it's basically all they sell.
The Lambsgo bar is loaded with character & has a huge range imported beers.
These 2 places alone will keep you occupied for a weekend :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Aaron (29/3/07)

Make sure you get to The Mountain Goat Brewery and the Royston. Almost directly across the street from one another and both excellent spots. The Royston had a couple of Red Oak beers on tap when I was there a couple of weeks ago. If you are lucky and can catch Mountain Goat on Friday night it's great and they may still have the double IPA on.

Personally I wouldn't bother with Bell's. It has the atmosphere of a regular suburban pub, or it did when I went there. I had their Bock, Bitter and Wheat and they were all very ordinary.

Stay as far away from Transport in Federation Square as possible. They have a huge beer list but no idea how to look after or serve beer. I saw a bunch of beer brought up from their store and left sitting in the sun for around an hour. The place is also a soulless concrete cavern. Though if you like sitting around listening to people who think they are cool talking about stock market trading it may be the place for you.

I have not been to the Squire's at Docklands but the one at the Portland Hotel(Cnr Lt Collins & Russell) is a good little pub with some decent beers on tap.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/3/07)

sam said:


> Emmerson's? Sadly not. I think Thirsty means Emerald Hill.
> 
> Emerald Hill are in South Melbourne, not to far from Bells.
> 
> ...



Emmersons... what the hell was I thinking. You are of course right, I meant Emerald Hill. Thanks also for the tip about three ravens, I didn't know that they were open on Friday nights. I might just make the trip out there.

I think Aaron might be being a tad harsh about Transport... I haven't seen it but I suppose they might occasionally slip up on the beer storage and there is also the odd barperson who knows sod all about beer, but on the whole, they keep all the beers refridgerated serve them properly and there is always at least one person around who knows a lot about beer and can answer questions. They get through their stock fairly quickly, so freshness is rarely an issue and the Rochefort 10's, Malonne Abdijbier and Timmermans Kriek that were on special for $5.00 because they were at their useby, suggest to me that they aren't afraid to ditch or discount stock that they feel isn't up to standard. BTW, there wasn't a damn thing wrong with those Belgians and I got very drunk that day.

Souless concrete cavern... well, I like it. Especially the room right on swanston st that is made almost entirely out of glass louvers, on a sunny afternoon its great to sit in there and watch the crowds saunter past, and on a cold day, you can see how much nicer it is inside a pub than it is on the street. The couple of outside areas that look out over the Yarra and accross to the parks etc can hardly be described as unpleasant places to sit either. Yeah, it attracts a bit of a stockmarket talking type crowd and its probably best avoided on fri/sat evenings. But I have spent a number of quite enjoyable sunday afternoons there drinkng from a beer list that has maybe one other place in melbourne that can match it for variety.

Anyway, its smack in the middle of the city, so you are pobably going to walk past it at some stage. Drop in for a quick glass and decide for yourself if its your kind of place.

(no affiliation etc. Just think that any it deserves better than a "Stay as far away from ... as possible")

Thirsty


----------



## brendanos (30/3/07)

Yeah another Transport enthusiast here, they have a handpump for one thing (!!), I have had Red Hill Imperial Stout on tap there, among many many other great beers, none of which have been in poor condition, and as far as I've experience good knowledge/enthusiasm about beer. Does anyone know if homebrewing champion Robin Brown's beer has gone/is going to go on tap there soon? I'd be interested to know what he decided to brew.

Cookie is my favourite beer bar in Melbourne for range. Unbeatable IMHO.

I think everyone's covered the bases, Lambsgo Baar has a great range of local micro beers, and not too far away from where you'll be. I'd say def visit Mountain Goat, not just because they brew great beers, but if you're lucky they'll still have their IIPA on tap.

I don't think anyone's mentioned St Arnou yet, a bistro of sorts, on little collins in the CBD, independently microbrewed in Sydney but served at the pub in Melbourne.


----------



## bugwan (30/3/07)

brendanos said:


> ......
> I don't think anyone's mentioned St Arnou yet, a bistro of sorts, on little collins in the CBD, independently microbrewed in Sydney but served at the pub in Melbourne.


I think it's called The Brux now... Same deal though, under a new banner.

All the good spots seem to have been covered already it seems.

On the Transport opinion, I like the place when it's completely empty (ie. sans stockmarket crowd) on a cold day, nursing a pint of something you could stand a spoon up in, with a hot bowl of chips. It has Melbourne's biggest beer list (a plus), but it has a cold and cavernous feeling (a minus). Probably worth a wander through at least.
There's no substitute for a real English pub (my favourite place to consume beer), but the Sherlock Holmes and Mitre Tavern (on Collins Street & Bank Place, respectively) do a reasonable job. Very few 'proper' beers on tap though.

If only the Wig and Pen was in Melbourne...


----------



## Steve Lacey (30/3/07)

To those in the know on this kind of topic, please check out the beermapping Australian breweries map and check the accuracy of the information and report any problems.

For example, is this location for Grand Ridge Brewing accurate? I describe how to get accurate coordinates in this thread.
Steve

p.s. I have no affiliation, just fond of beer and maps.


----------



## jayse (13/9/07)

Anyone got any further input for this thread?
Just checking my options for wether to hit melb or syd for the Iron Maiden gig. I have already hit all the sydney brewpubs and beer bars so thinking maybe check out melbournes offerings if theres something worthwhile and its not a complete pain in the rear to get around and find the places.
Its at rod laver arena and if my research is correct I think roystons is looking like the best before show drink up place. Its a feb wednesday nite in Melb but I'am thinking of hitting a few beer places either the next day if my bank account holds up or possibly getting in early and hitting a few places before the gig.

I really have no clue on the lay of the land over there so I have a fair bit of web searching to do etc.

Firstly am I right roystons would be a reasonbly cheap cab fare from the arena? or been led astray?
secondly any ideas on cheap upstairs hotel style rooms, 100 buck mark for two single beds etc?

It does seem as though Victoria has so many microbreweries but as far as brewpubs in the immediate city area is a bit lacking other than the JS ones in which I have seen the sydney one and gather the melbourne ones brew similiar beer. From this thread the portland does sound like its a fave of sorts though. Other than that it looks like beer bars are more the go than the brewpubs.

Thats enough questions to start anyway, cheers guys.
Anyone going to Maiden?

Boozed, broozed & broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Mercs Own (13/9/07)

Royston seems the go but for later on if you want a cheap room check out the Gunn Island - http://www.gunnisland.com.au/

they have cheap accommodation and all of the Matilda Bay beers on tap and some okay bottled beer. It is also on the tram line from the city so you could swing by James Squires then the belgian beer cafe, pop into Bells, check if the Emerald is open and then have a quite bedtime brew at the Gunn!

If you are into walking you can walk from Bells and Emerald to the Gunn in around 20 minutes or so.

Cheers.

edit: After the JS in Russel street you could swing by the European too if you wanted.
http://www.theage.com.au/news/bar-reviews/...8796699101.html


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/07)

We could always stay at your place Merc...


----------



## jayse (13/9/07)

Thanx heaps Merc, exactly the info I was after. And yeah I don't mind walking a bit.

Wouldn't mind checking out the other matilda bay beers on tap like the bitter and bolter etc, only get the alpha over here which is great, get the pils aswell put that must be one of the mass produced CUB brewery beers not from the garage as its been below par for a long time, wouldn't even spread mustard let alone cut it <_< So Gunn is looking like the place to crash.
The original sail and anchor dogbolter was what started it for me many years ago.

Got a belgian over here so not too fussed either way there, but bells and emerald hill I'd love to see/drink/visit.



Cheers
Jayse

EDIT: In the middle of downing beer so finishing my post slowly. :chug: :lol:


----------



## jlm (13/9/07)

jayse said:


> Anyone going to Maiden?
> 
> Boozed, broozed & broken boned.
> Jayse



One thing at a time, Motorhead havn't been yet.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/07)

Saw the advert today for the maiden concert....man..i really want to go to it...

Saw Motor head live in about 1990...


----------



## Aaron (13/9/07)

jlm said:


> One thing at a time, Motorhead havn't been yet.


Motorhead were out just a couple of years ago. They opened for Motley Crue.

Make sure you get to the Royston Jayse. That is a real pub with some atmosphere, it will remind ou of the wheaty. If you hang around for Friday night a visit to the Goat brewery is worth it.


----------



## jayse (13/9/07)

Aaron said:


> snipped>
> 
> If you hang around for Friday night a visit to the Goat brewery is worth it.



Don't think I'll be able to stretch it that far but you never know, maybe if I drive and sleep in the car :chug: :lol:  :blink: 

And as far as Motorhead afraid to say I'am not going, 130 bucks for thebby here, I paid that for Sabbath but motorhead.................................

Ain't it funny how it is, you never miss it 'til it's
gone away.

Jayse


----------



## Ross (14/9/07)

Jayse,

The Royston is Melbournes Wheatie (beer wise) the clientel are different  . top pub, top beer & the goat is straight across the road. For late night drinkies, grab a short cab to the lambsgo Bar, fantastic off beat drinking hole with an amazing variety of beers from around the world. I stayed at a "great western' hotel (I think) at the top of the hill in Richmond, was cheap & cheerfull & handy for both pubs. 

cheers Ross


----------



## Mercs Own (14/9/07)

The Goat is open on a Wednesday night also.


----------



## jayse (14/9/07)

Its all coming into place and looking good, cheers guys. I remember reading somewhere about goat wednesday nites but I didn't see it on the website so thought I must have been imagining things, that'll be great. See if I can spill another beer all over the place in front of Cam again.


----------



## Aaron (14/9/07)

jayse said:


> Its all coming into place and looking good, cheers guys. I remember reading somewhere about goat wednesday nites but I didn't see it on the website so thought I must have been imagining things, that'll be great. See if I can spill another beer all over the place in front of Cam again.


In front of Cam? Over Cam I think it was Jayse.


----------



## Doc (5/10/07)

I think the topic has pretty much got me sorted for breweries/pubs to checkout.
However, can Melb members give any recommendations on restaurants (with a good beerlist), in the European food genre (Swiss, Czech, German, Austrian etc) ?
Is the Swiss Club any good ?

TIA,
Doc


----------



## Doc (5/10/07)

Is the Hofbrauhaus worth a look ?

Doc


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (5/10/07)

Doc said:


> I think the topic has pretty much got me sorted for breweries/pubs to checkout.
> However, can Melb members give any recommendations on restaurants (with a good beerlist), in the European food genre (Swiss, Czech, German, Austrian etc) ?
> Is the Swiss Club any good ?
> 
> ...



The meals at either of the Belgian Beer Cafes should be okay enough. I've eaten at Bluestone a couple of times and have been happy - the menu at Eureka looks okay.


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/10/07)

Doc said:


> Is the Hofbrauhaus worth a look ?
> 
> Doc



Food's pretty good Doc. Beer selection is nothing to get excited about. The biggest laugh is it's bang in the middle of Chinatown and generally full of Asian tourists.  

Warren -


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/10/07)

Doc said:


> Is the Hofbrauhaus worth a look ?
> 
> Doc



Upstairs from Cookie in Swanston st is The Toff in Town

They have good french food, good beer and live bands in a separate room. Its also a little bit "different" and worth a visit.

Its Whore's Doovers from about 6:00 and dinner/supper from 7:30 till 2:00am. No bookings so get there early if you want a Booth.

Linky to review.

And its in the same building as Cookie, which has (IMHO) the best Thai restaurant in Melbourne as well as a huge beer list and a million tossers... go to Cookie in the afternoon for a much more pleasant experience than you get at night time. Still, there is that giant beer list.

Thirsty


----------



## jayse (15/11/07)

Afternoon trendsetters,

Couple questions, firstly I missed out on melbourne tix for Iron Maiden so going to sydney for that show but I have got tix for Ozzy in melbourne for march 15th, thats a saturday.

The damn thing is I have just noticed that weekend is the same as the grand prix which is sounding a bit/lot painfull so I better get my stuff together pretty quickly.

For Ross


Ross said:


> I stayed at a "great western' hotel (I think) at the top of the hill in Richmond, was cheap & cheerfull & handy for both pubs.



Was that actually called the Richmond Hill Hotel? That come up on top and cheapest in a list from a google search for cheap hotels in Richmond. this place


Merc mentioned Gunn Island as a place to stay but being grand prix weekend and that being near the track its possibly not the best option. 

Anyone else going to the show? also besides the actuall great bars listed in this thread is there 'swill'  joints were all the fans drink close to the gig/before/after the gig. I'am gathering the royston is not really that far from rod laver arena anyway, just wondering what all the metal heads do before shows.

Richmond hill hotel possibly the best bet for a few beds? any other ideas melbourningtons?
After a triple share if possible.

Just wanted to check before I go ahead and book it just incase theres somewhere I missing in all my searches so far, plus any other info that might be handy for that weekend.

Cheers Brewers
Jayse :super:


----------



## jayse (15/11/07)

jayse said:


> The damn thing is I have just noticed that weekend is the same as the grand prix which is sounding a bit/lot painfull so I better get my stuff together pretty quickly.



Its not looking good at all so far, min 3-4 nites for all hotels/motels/park benchs. :angry:


----------



## Andrew (16/11/07)

Jayse you could try the hotel Victoria in Little Collins St (?), just around the corner from the James Squire Portland. Cheap & Cheerful, indoor pool and spa to help soak out the hangover...
Cheers!


----------



## jayse (16/11/07)

Cheers Andrew,

I ended up finding a list of pub style accommodation last nite after giving up on the hotel/motel front, AHB guy Johnno gave me a list of possibles last nite in chat also.
So gunna make some calls shortly and hopefully will all work out nicely.
I'll post back later what I come up with for any other AHB users that might be in the same boat oneday as this threads really got a fair bit of info for travellers to melbourne.



Jayse


----------



## Fourstar (16/11/07)

Any ETA for Little creatures brew pub to open on burnswick st?

I heard early December is that correct?


----------



## Ross (16/11/07)

jayse said:


> For Ross
> Was that actually called the Richmond Hill Hotel? That come up on top and cheapest in a list from a google search for cheap hotels in Richmond. this place
> 
> Jayse :super:



Hi mate - probably too late - but yes, that was the place.

cheers Ross


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/11/07)

You could try Hotel Bakpak in franklin st in the city. Its right near the Vic markets. I've had family stay there (in a twin room, not a dorm) and they said it was fine.

Its cheap and central.


----------

